
Tye: Cloud native development for .NET and Kubernetes - benaadams
https://github.com/dotnet/tye
======
nwsm
Interesting. We handle most of this with makefiles, local kubernetes,
Skaffold, and Kustomize (in CI).

I'm excited for some tooling around this from the .NET Foundation, but still
not sure what the value-add of the project is.

